# String or Duct Tape?



## beavis (Dec 1, 2008)

What would you rather have with you in a survival situation; duct tape or string?


----------



## hamburgler (Dec 1, 2008)

It seems like string would be more useful depending on what type it is, but many can testify to the power of duct tape.


----------



## styx (Nov 29, 2008)

Duct Tape, has string in it so you can use for string, but has many many other uses. Personally I carry Gorilla Tape though...actually used it to help patch a sidewall puncture once


----------



## Backwoods (Oct 27, 2008)

Duct tape...........

I've fixed a lot of 'Problems" with duct tape


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Duct tape is like the "Force"it binds the universe together.


----------



## Homer_Simpson (Oct 19, 2008)

Duct Tape for sure


----------



## CVORNurse (Oct 19, 2008)

Duct tape. Many more things you can do with it that you cannot do with string. I have a roll in my tool kit, one in my BOB, another in the car, and well, even a few odd rolls hanging out on book cases in my LR.

I even saw colored duct tape used as an upholstery patch at a restaurant yesterday morning.


----------



## tortminder (Oct 15, 2008)

*Aflac*



Magus said:


> Duct tape is like the "Force"it binds the universe together.


...And it has a dark side!


----------



## endurance (Nov 26, 2008)

Both. Even my smallest kit has 50' of nylon cord, 6' of duct tape, and 3' of wire. Cordage is one of the hardest things to manufacture in the field but one of the most useful when it comes to making shelter. That said, when your down jacket tears, it's worthless. I wrap duct tape around everything so it's always available. I have 3-4' on each ski pole, I have 10' wrapped on my avalanche shovel, I have 3-4' on my seat post, I have 2-3' wrapped around my pocket first aid kit... it's everywhere, but try building a shelter out of four feet of the stuff and you'll be hard pressed.


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

I'm Canadian so it HAS to be duct tape. It's the national "fix it" tool.


----------



## flatwater (Dec 15, 2008)

The Bible says love covers a multitude of sins , Well so does duck tape , How can you argue with that type of logic.
flatwater


----------



## flatwater (Dec 15, 2008)

Try tying a wild cat's feet together while you stuff a fire cracker up it's~~~~
now do the same with duck tape. Which one worked better for you
flatwater


----------



## JeepHammer (Oct 10, 2008)

I'd have to vote for Cordage (string is weak) in a 'SURVIVAL' situation, that's why I carry quite a bit of it when I'm out hunting or whatever...

In the general Home/Farm use, I'd have to say Duct tape.
Works good for a lot of things around the house, but has limited uses in a 'SURVIVAL' situation.

A third option, and the secret us farm boys keep from all you 'City' people is 'Bailing Wire'.
Works great for a BUNCH of things, and I once had a '63 GMC pickup that was held together entirely by bailing wire and concert/bumper stickers!


----------

